# menogon instructions



## mysticalmoon (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi there im just starting on my treatment for ICSI tonight, I have been prescribed menogon IM inj each ampoule has 75iu and I have been instructed to use 2 amps per night for 3 nights? Can anyone let me know if they have experience in this? All info greatly appreciated.

New to forums so apologies if im in wrong place!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry I've not been about for a few days (riotous hen weekend   ). How did you get on with the Menogon? Once you get used to opening and drawing up the amps it becomes a dawdle 

Have you managed to have a good look round the site? Lots of places and groups for you to join in the chat and hear from others at the same stage of treatment as you. Have a look on the ICSI board, Cycle Buddies thread and your locality or clinic threads for groups to join in and chat to others on.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

